# Weltspiegel da wurde es kalt im Studio beim Thema Russland und China ! Nippelt x 3



## achimba (26 März 2013)

Ute Brucker

Klasse Frau !


----------



## Padderson (27 März 2013)

das einzig Positive am Winter


----------



## JodieFosterFan (27 März 2013)

unwahrscheinlich wenn mehre 1000 Watt Leuchter auf dich zeigen..


----------



## fredclever (27 März 2013)

Klasse Dame danke schön dafür.


----------



## looser24 (27 März 2013)

Hat ihre hupen wunderbar verpackt


----------



## tommie3 (30 März 2013)

Ja dieser eisige Ostwind


----------



## macsignum (31 März 2013)

Danke fürs Aufpasen.


----------



## reissdorf (31 März 2013)

danke für die super bilder


----------



## snoopy63 (31 März 2013)

Ich würde eher sagen es wurde lauwarm.


----------



## powerranger1009 (5 Apr. 2013)

schöne Bilder vom Kleid


----------



## maxmaster121 (5 Apr. 2013)

super schnappschüsse..danke


----------



## twintower (17 Juli 2015)

nette Bilde danke


----------



## npolyx (22 Okt. 2015)

Studios sind eh viel zu oft überheizt. 
Vielen Dank für die "frostigen" Hupen.


----------

